# The Big Brave Beaufort



## nuuumannn (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Guys, My next addition to my walkaround pages is the Bristol Beaufort, or specifically an Aussie built Beaufort Mk.VIII on display at the RAF Museum at Hendon.





DD931 76 




DD931 07 




DD931 15 




DD931 43 




DD931 97 




DD931 94

Walkaround and information on the type here: http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/single-post/2019/02/07/The-Big-Brave-Beaufort

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 7, 2019)

Good ones Grant. I wonder if the colours on that one are accurate.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice stuff Grant. I've also wondered about those colours.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2019)

Lovely shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah, there's a lot about it that is a little left of centre. On the rear fuselage sides forward of the tailplane you can still see the aerial mounts, whcih weren't present on the RAF variants, the turret is missing its mechanism and the fuselage fairing. A lot could be done to make it more representative of an RAF example. Still, it is the only one outside of Australia.


----------

